# Fluoro to Lure Knot



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

What have you found most reliable?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I use a San Diego Jam knot


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

now its called a uni knot; but its the one on the rapala packages from 20 years ago. thread and loop; wrap 5 times inside loop and then pull tight, like a noose it aint going nowhere


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually use a perfection loop for lures on fluoro.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Chris V said:


> I usually use a perfection loop for lures on fluoro.


Appreciate the replies. I prefer loop knots as well, to get the most action out of the lure, but I'm wondering if it wouldn't be better to have a knot that cinches down onto a split ring, attached to the lure.

That way the lure has the freedom of movement it would have with a loop knot, but the cinched down knot (whatever it is, uni or what have you) would perhaps be more reliable. The Vudu Mullet for example comes with a split ring already attached.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Good Ol'Fashioned fisherman's knot!! Holds Great!!!!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use the tarpon loop. Eliminates extra hardware such as the split ring, very easy to tie, and very strong. Here is a good video on how to tie this knot as well as the double uni, and improved clinch.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Palomar knot. I use it for all inshore applications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

